# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  ПОЯВИЛСЯ ДЕШИФРАТОР [email protected]_wim!

## gordon_free_man

Вышла новая утилита от Dr Web te102decrypt.exe которая расшифровала все, без потерь!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

gordon_free_man, поделитесь ссылкой, где можно скачать утилиту. Это может помочь другим пострадавшим.

----------


## gordon_free_man

http://download.geo.drweb.com/pub/dr...102decrypt.exe
Запускаем : te102decrypt.exe -k 209 -e [email protected]_wim

----------


## mike 1

> gordon_free_man, поделитесь ссылкой, где можно скачать утилиту. Это может помочь другим пострадавшим.


Утилиту не проблема скачать, а вот подобрать верные параметры запуска утилиты пожалуй смогут только в техподдержке DrWeb. Для тех пользователей кто будет пробовать расшифровать файлы при помощи этого декриптора свои файлы рекомендую сначала опробовать эту утилиту сначала на малом количестве файлов. Например чтобы попытаться расшифровать файлы в указанном каталоге утилиту нужно запускать так через командную строку:



```
<Указываем путь к запуску утилиты> <параметры запуска утилиты> -path <указываем путь к каталогу или файлу, которые утилита попробует расшифровать>
```

*Пример:*



```
C:\Users\Mike\Desktop\333\te102decrypt.exe -k 190 -path C:\Users\Mike\Desktop\Crypted
```

В приведенном примере утилита сможет расшифровать файлы Support<at>casinomtgox.com_lot2000 в каталоге Crypted

----------


## gordon_free_man

В моем примере расшифровалось все, документы Word. Exel. и самое главное базы 1С 8.2.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*gordon_free_man*, спасибо за ссылку и рецепт для решения проблемы. Кому-то еще может это серьезно помочь.

Базы 1С часто шифруют, многие платят злоумышленникам чтобы с работы не вылететь

----------


## regist

Обратите внимание, что проверять работу утилиты надо только на копиях файлов!
То что утилита помогла *gordon_free_man*, не гарантирует, что с теми же параметрами у вас эти файлы расшифруются, а не наоборот безнадёжно повредятся. Так что проверяйте на копии файлов!

----------


## gordon_free_man

Я обращался в службу Dr. Web. За что им огромный респект в помощи по расшифровки, ждал около 2 недель, надежды мало было. Письмо с приветом от приставов пришло на работу бухгалтеру.... Улетело 6 баз. В то время был рядом и вовремя отреагировал. Иначе зашифровало все, в том числе и общие папки на сервере. При общении с службой поддержки отправлял им зашифрованные базы. Очень был рад когда прислали письмо с новым лекарством. До этого утилита не смогла расшифровать. Тем кто хочет так же попробовать создайте новую папку, с переносом копий туда зашифрованных файлов и воспользуйтесь :  te102decrypt.exe -k 209 -path "C:\Ваша папка" Для интереса, отправил письмо злоумышленнику, 10 000 р запросил. Почтовый ящик у него где то в штатах ну и сидит под прокси, письмо (IP итальянского сервака) Тем кто попался, совет ни в коем случае не платить, (некоторые скажут - конечно не буду, этож разводилово!) Ну вы на него в первом случае и попались, запустив шифровальщик!

----------


## dopos

> http://download.geo.drweb.com/pub/dr...102decrypt.exe
> Запускаем : te102decrypt.exe -k 209 -e [email protected]_wim


большое спасибо

_______________
обожаю много снега, но ненавижу, когда он начинает таять вокруг слякоть и фу

----------


## gordon_free_man

Вылечил?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> Тем кто попался, совет ни в коем случае не платить, (некоторые скажут - конечно не буду, этож разводилово!) Ну вы на него в первом случае и попались, запустив шифровальщик!


Согласен, платить не следует. Это будет только поощрять преступников.

----------


## ferettel

Не работает у меня

----------


## mike 1

Что не работает? Какое у вас расширение у файлов?

----------


## ferettel

.xtbl расширение. Сканирование проходит, пишет: Расшифровано 0

----------


## mike 1

А он и не предназначен расшифровывать такие файлы. На всякий случай напишу, что если Вы будете пробовать все дешифраторы подряд, то Вы рискуете повредить свои файлы так, что их не сможет расшифровать даже автор этого шифратора.

----------

